# CCD Lecture in IL



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*8 Pm*

you have to be kidding? Love to go but not going to travel 80 miles for a lecture that late. I have heard her speak before but really???


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

rainesridgefarm said:


> you have to be kidding? Love to go but not going to travel 80 miles for a lecture that late. I have heard her speak before but really???


Dang that is late


----------

